# My CCW Short List....



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

I've been doing some research for a small CCW pistol to add to my collection. My short list for a small 
pocket pistol in order of preference is:

- Kahr PM9094 (9mm) - $677.00
- Kel-Tec PF9 (9mm) -$285.00
- Taurus PT111 Pro (9mm) - $320.00
- Ruger LCP (.380) - $330.00 *

* I know the Ruger LCP isn't on the market as I type, but it's very close to the P3AT and it looks like 
it's going to be a winner for Ruger.

Comments, suggestions welcomed....


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Well, the Kel-tec P3AT is the comparable gun to the LCP. It is probably a little cheaper than the LCP is going to be, but the LCP does look nice......


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Nope, don't care for the looks or workmanship of the P3AT. If were to go with a .380, it will be the LCP. 
Otherwise I prefer something in 9mm.

I'm hoping Ruger has a compact SR 9 or a LCP 9 in it's future line-up.

Thanks for your input....


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

if you want a pocket pistol then the ruger 380 - it won't be that expensive- i have one on order $289
if not the pocket - then i would choose the kahr on your list for a holster or a bigger pocket


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I just bought an AMT .45 Backup. It's almost as small as my Semmerling .45, and it's a semi-auto. Definitely a pocket pistol.
Horrible trigger, though: At least 15 pounds, long reach, gritty.
I'll give it a trigger job for its birthday.


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

*My choice...*

I have also been doing some looking, a lot of looking! I have been lurking around here trying to pick up info as well. I rented a PM9 at a gun range and liked it. I looked at almost all of the others on your list and several that aren't as well. I ended up going with the PM9 due to it's small size and it still being a 9mm. I only picked it up yesterday and took it to the range today. :smt023 I did find a few spots on the polymer frame where the flashing from the molding process was still there and I had to do a little trimming and filing to make it smooth on my hand. Other than that I just gave it a good cleaning and went for it. I fired around 300 rounds of FMJ cheap stuff from Wally world. :smt071 Not a single problem! I am happy! :smt033 That was my only concern was reliability after others comments on here, but mine performed flawlessly. I also fired about 30 rounds of JHP, which was a mix of Hydroshocks and Gold dots. The accuracy was decent, not as good as my .40cal XD 5" tactical, but that's to be expected. It definitely shot well enough for self defense and I imagine it will only improve with practice. I now have no doubts about this little gun and am very happy with my purchase! It will be my carry gun for warmer weather.

Mike


----------



## khellandros66 (Oct 1, 2007)

You got my vote for the PM9 unless you are gonna pocket carry, which its a bit too heavy for, IMO/taste. I can vouche the build quality of it is better then the PF9, holding the PF-9 I could feel the slide rock a bit, and could flex the polymer grip even with an empty mag loaded.

IMO you want a lightweight pistol for hip carry just about a rear pocket (use an Action Gear Tuckable) or a small light Galco, its hard to beat the PM9. If you can wait for the LCP does look like better build and is small enough to wear in pocket comfortably.

EDIT: gonna leave the above for others to see, posted w/o finishing the thread.. Mike I was ok/mediocre my first trip out to the range, but now after 2 more trips I can rock draw, and double tap very well. Its not the most accurate but in a 25ft range its enough to defend against multiple attackers. I practiced against two targets 12 and 25ft was able to draw and fire at both pretty quickly. Next time out when the weather (there was 6-8in snow on the ground last trip) better, I'll work on three targets at 6, 15, and 25ft since its a 6+1 configuration I figure, 2 to the 6ft and 15ft target and one well placed sternum shot to the third is best. this leaves me with 2 rounds.

Cheers

Bobby


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

I already feel very confident with the PM9 inside 10 yards. I had no trouble keeping the shots in the center of the chest on the target at that distance. The difference is, I guess, what I am used to. With my XD .40 I can shoot two full mags (24 rounds) standing at 25 yard and have a total group size of about 6". I bought the PM9 with size in mind. The XD is just too large for me to pack around concealed. That is where the PM9 is going to excel. It's not really a 'plinking' gun though. The 300 rounds was sort of a test of endurance! My thumb is sore from stuffing rounds into the mags!:mrgreen:

Mike


----------

